# How do you pronounce Tzeentch?



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

I have wondered for years how you pronounce Tzeentch. So, does anyone know?


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

On Battlemarch it is said T-Zentch ( like wench)


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Well everyone that i know pronouncs Tzeentch like zeen-ch, making the T's silent.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

"AIIEEEEEE GIANT CHICKEN OF DEATH!"

or Zeeench


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

the T is silent, but adds a bit of an inflection to the z. then its Zeen-tch zeen, like seen, tch like the end of couch.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Tzeentch: Latin for no lash 
Pronounced as Dead.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Here, pronunciation is again, like wench, with the T' coming out more like a soft d' - as in d'zench


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm always surprised at how often this question is asked in forums, but then i guess i shouldn't be as its a fairly unusual looking word.

personally, i think that given a little thought its quite obvious how it should be pronounced using current conventions of spellings and phonetics.

tz - the T is dropped. meaning it is not pronounced, but not quite silent, because, as others have pointed out, it creates an inflection on the Z. effectively it forces greater sibilance, sounding like a fizzy bottle opening. it is the same as the Russian word spelt Tzar (or sometimes Czar).

een - just a long E ending in a N, like seen, scene, wean, mean.

tch - this i'm less sure about. obviously, it makes sense to pronounce it like itch (which, when said correctly, shouldn't sound like couch, no offence maddermax). again the T is not fully pronounced but affects the beginning of the C. however, i'm also inclined to put more emphasis on the T, making it more audible. effectively it means that i would a pronounce it as the end of 'een' making a sound that isn't very common in standard English, 'eent', and then ending with a regular 'ch'.

on a related issue, i don't know where the term was derived from, but the author of Libre Chaotic suggested that the word was linked to the word 'change', which perhaps should have some bearing on how it is pronounced. myself, i tend to deliberately emphasis the unusualness of the sounds by pronouncing it with a slightly Central Asian accent, almost Mongol, making it mostly sibilance with a narrowing of the mouth during the 'ch', rather than the much more western widening of the mouth. also, the word is a single syllable, so there shouldn't really be a question of emphasis.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I've always pronounced it T-Zeen-tch


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

ter-zuz-nitch.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I pronounce it just like I think most do. Keep the 'T' silent and the rest is pronounced like its seen.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I think admiraldick is right.

It's Tuh-zeen (like seen)-tch.

The uh isn't really said, its more of a short glottal stop.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

I've always pronounced it 'Zeench' with a silent T, but it only really matters how the G-dubyas (GW) pronouce it.


----------



## Khornate888 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ive always pronounced it Zeen-tch.
But the changer of ways is probably happy knowing we have a billion different ways of pronouncing his name. Hmmm...my chainaxe will see to that.


----------



## Phenatix (Feb 15, 2009)

Zeench, Ze, then inch how you would say it in spanish, eench


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Khornate888 said:


> But the changer of ways is probably happy knowing we have a billion different ways of pronouncing his name. Hmmm...my chainaxe will see to that.


It would suit its ever changing nature to know all the Chaos and Wars started because someone wanted to pronounce it Tomato instead of Tomato. Well you know what??!!! It's TOMATO DAMN IT! And I'll drop kick anyone that disagrees! :wink:


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

in the game dawn of war they pronounce it like zer-nesh


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have always said it as in Tsar with a silent T.
My Epic gaming mate always pronounced the T.

We gave up trying to convert each other about 15 years ago.:laugh: It was just to painful and ate into gaming time, so from then on I shot his stuff with my Silent T Tsons and he shot his stuff at my Pronounced T Tsons.

I now just re-edit it in my mind when its said with the T, I just don't hear it anymore.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

T-zeen-tch.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i cheat and call it Char


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have always said it as Zeench. Phonics pretty much dictates this way.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

perhonics?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

that sorceror dude that can shoot fireballs out his ass


----------

